# Never look a gift Schwinn in the mouth...



## Saving Tempest (May 13, 2018)

And this one is for a nephew...

Start here for background https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1995-phantom-cruiser-deluxe-parting-out.120465/

Go here for more parts from a Tiger Danny the schwinn freak parted out. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/50’s-schwinn-tiger-3-speed.126344/

I did goof a little however...no stem/bars/grips and have to get the front fender and cover. Then a tank, but that's the easiest part.

More as it progresses.


----------



## mfhemi1969 (May 13, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> And this one is for a nephew...
> 
> Start here for background https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1995-phantom-cruiser-deluxe-parting-out.120465/
> 
> ...



Nice TITLE i like it!!


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 20, 2018)

*Now Under Construction*


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 20, 2018)

That stem is brand new! A local friend did some trading with me and took some of my old electronics off to be reused or recycled.





He also brought a seat post collar and other parts. He has some Schwinn approved black grips and a pair of handlebars plus some Made In Germany Schwinn bowed pedals with the Schwinn crosses on the end caps. THOSE I'll have to pay for or work out a trade, but I think there were some things in the stuff I sent with him he can use. My niece gets a working 25+ in. RCA color set c.1990s I got free, an afghan, I sent one of my DTV converters/remote and a 4 input RF modulator, all for her graduation present. When Holly Huffy is done she gets her as well. That was for her birthday/Christmas, I might not take long on it as I have a conventional axle to swap out the Quick Release on and just need a rear and tubes/tires...crossover stuff to post elsewhere.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 20, 2018)

And here comes the rain again (say, that would be a great song)! Time to clean and fix and hopefully await my sick cat Socks' return from the vet. Much can be done.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 24, 2018)

I'll let you know that I have the fenders on hold, need a tank (but not yet, it's a bit much to spend for the moment given my other projects), I have bowed Schwinn pedals, know those aren't totally correct but since somebody sent them in a lot of pedals)...I have handlebars and grips.

Will the repro fender light cover work of the in fender style? I don't have the guts is the only problem.

Once I can get the springer and crank in I'm like practically there.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 26, 2018)

I have the fenders coming later on, being held. Hoping I can find a tank locally, I can also get the black inserts and add the Schwinn script for a 'Phantom' style tank.

It's not really a RAT, think of it like this:


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 5, 2018)

I should have everything I need and then some now, all lined up.

The fender set, fender light, tank, found a really nice Phantom style chainring... the bars and grips will do, they're both Schwinn approved parts,

We'll get it done before August.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 7, 2018)

And the remaining parts are mostly on their way now as of Monday, waiting to hear from the owner of the Phantom type chainring.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 13, 2018)

The tank, fenders and fender light arrived yesterday from Bicyclebones, the Phantom chainring will be on it's way next week.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 18, 2018)

Thanks to Bicyclebones and @Beeler2927 for the chainring!

No horn in the tank,  hence the plug and one for Germaine as I prefer a tank on my Hornet, not a hornet in my tank.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 19, 2018)

Who can paint the light cover properly for me, I am not going to try, I have a Ph.D in Klutz? I want it BLACK with the bezel and ridge in bare metal


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 19, 2018)

I believe a number of us could. Do you have any talented CABE'rs near? V/r Shawn


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 19, 2018)

Shawn, it's 5:38 am here and I don't know, just thought I'd ask 

Besides that, I also have a straightbar tank with two holes in the bottom, then it needs paint. I'm an industry waiting to happen, no doubt.

The Ford bodyshop doesn't have enough time.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 19, 2018)

JB Weld works well for filling extra holes like that if you want to DIY.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 19, 2018)

I can do that, but I don't do well with detailed painting.

I could never finish a model car without managing to melt one of the axles with the glue either.

I've had an offer to paint the light cover, have to see how I get it there at the moment, 12 daze until $$$.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 5, 2018)

Tank You! to my friends at T-N-T Signs here in town who have helped me SO MUCH over the last dozen or so years with vinyl, graphics, and general work on my projects from Tempest on...

I got some much needed help getting the black inserts and Schwinn scripts on the tank for this bike.

And YES, that is a diet Dew you see reflected, not any defects 









*Tank and all decals from @bicyclebones *


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 2, 2018)

With their dad's Columbia sent to it's home, the Schwinn in the Box is ready in the on deck circle.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 3, 2018)

I have some black Krylon Fusion (bonds to plastic and metal without primers etc.) that I can use on the light cover, I don't know if it comes in the red shown in the picture of the original bike. If I can mask and carefully trim the ridge and bezel area I hope I can get this done right.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 3, 2018)

So far, although I ran out before I could do much it looks like this can work.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 7, 2018)

Slow going on the posting because I don't always take good shots and there is chrome finish on this that has to be carefully masked. I have most of the left side going QUITE well!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 8, 2018)

This is how I'm going to finish the fender light cover...spray some paint into a plastic container and daub it on to get it as precisely as I can.

This also allows me to work inside out of the cold and will help me with my other projects as well.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 8, 2018)

I tried re-masking the bezel and the spine and covered the tail for later then sprayed it quickly and brought it in to sit up out of the way to dry. I might have some petroleum jelly left in the bathroom cupboard, have to look.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 8, 2018)

That's all the bike work for tonight.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 18, 2018)

Okay, here is the tough part. I've got it up on my stand and, well, I at least have the SEAT on. I should have all the parts together in here and in the bicycle box but I haven't found all of it yet. I don't know where the headlamp assembly is yet. And I don't thing I actually have a CHAIN.

And I have a headache, a real one, not figuratively.

Now where is the CRANK?

Too much stuff in here and I had back pains and a bad cold over the last month.

So here goes. I have to go back and find the instructions I got for putting the fork in.

??


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 18, 2018)

Okay, I found a chain and everything but the handlebars and the headlight assembly now.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 18, 2018)

Found the handlebars and mounted them on the stem, put the grips on. That's some progress.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 19, 2018)

I sprayed the other side of the fender light cover and I'll get the small details with the help of a foam brush later on. I second coat there may be necessary.

The Aldi bike stand, while not all the way together, is just peachy!

I may have them done for Christmas after all (although I'm not sure if I had a chain for the Huffy)...

Yes, Danny, that is the Schwinn seat from the 50s Tiger you parted.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 23, 2018)

I've got a problem to solve...I'm trying to put the crank in but I'm not sure the Tiger's assembly actually fits. @Danny the schwinn freak @island schwinn


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 24, 2018)

Seriously. It doesn't go in there all the way, I can't put a 50s crank  in a 1995 frame, or I'm missing something.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 24, 2018)

The 'cups' (races?) are too big and not going to sit in the bracket.

Mom says she will take it home and see what to do tomorrow when she picks me up.

I guess the thing really IS metric.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 25, 2018)

Think I've figured it out, It already has that.

View attachment 924379

duh

Now I still have to find the light assembly and not just the switch.


----------



## unregistered (Dec 25, 2018)

Very nice work and persistence! Digging the Marantz silver face receivers in the background there!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 25, 2018)

There are no Marantz products there, Mr. Fagan 

Pioneer, Sony, Kenwood, Onkyo, Sansui, but no Marantz.

I had a 2238B? and tried to nurse a 6300 turntable to health once but other than a digital tuner I also no longer have no Marantz.


----------



## unregistered (Dec 25, 2018)

Oh far out, thought I spotted one. Right one, sounds like you have a nice collection!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 25, 2018)

Thanks, when they all work I will be a happy fool!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 14, 2019)

Back to the bike...

I've spent nearly three weeks with this bike on the stand and IF i could manage to get the 50s Tiger crank to go together I'd move along, but I'd just like THE INSTRUCTIONS.

I realized that the frame already has cups but my big deal isgetting the left side to finish going together and NO, I'm really not figuring it out right now.  Where do I find a thread that shows me how it goes together???

It really has been a crappy month.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 17, 2019)

I took the bike to the shop and he put it together and I think I can get the other two put together now with the instructions he gave me. Now hopefully the chain will fit right and I can move on to installing the chainguard, fork, stem and bars.

I have two more bikes to install, the  Huffy and my Shelby. Now before anyone wonders, my mom couldn't remember how to do it either and she has helped me replace starters in my cars etc. Sometimes if things sit for a while I have to start over or get help because I lose track.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 24, 2019)

Okay, does ANYONE have an actual assembly manual that I can print pages and look at/read while trying to put this springer fork on?

I'm three months overdue on a Christmas present and I stop when I get lost.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 25, 2019)

It'll get finished someday. Sorry.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 1, 2019)

This too is almost done. I found the lens to the light cover again and the springer has only one AS bolt but that's together too and at my brother in law's. Like I've said elsewhere today it was a rough summer, if not the year. I'll see if I can have the train light cover ready to send home with Mom tomorrow when she comes over.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 3, 2019)

My brother in law tells me that he has a problem with the chain being too short or something so he hasn't gotten it on. I don't know for sure what he means so I told him to take it to the LBS I trust over there as we don't have a bike shop anymore. He drives a truck and is on the road so it will be a few days.

IIRC the chain was from the Tiger from which the crank and chainring came from and the wheels are the S-2s and tires were originally on Darla.

@Danny the schwinn freak ?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 18, 2019)

All the parts I had left for the bike are done now...the light cover is painted, the replacement AS springer bolt is here and it is waiting to go back to be installed by his dad. It's all up to him now, as soon as it gets over there.


----------

